# New Scary Costume



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Is that the new Ben Affleck movie?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

The nun costume would be enough to scare me.....12 years of Catholic School need I say more.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup, it's the Ben Afflek movie, i spelled it wrong its town


----------



## ScreaminMiMi (Oct 29, 2009)

blackfog said:


> The nun costume would be enough to scare me.....12 years of Catholic School need I say more.


Haha!! I can SO relate!! For ME, being LEFT handed made it SO much worse.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

ScreaminMiMi said:


> Haha!! I can SO relate!! For ME, being LEFT handed made it SO much worse.



LOL, you shouldn't use the DEVIL'S hand


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this the costume you mean? that mask is very scary (shivers)

http://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/oct2009/0/7/nadya-suleman-pic-splash-600050009.jpg



Here's an image of the Nun from The Town movie:
http://amysrobot.com/files/thetown_nuns.JPG


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG  ScreaminMiMi and JBfromBS what we had to endure......

http://amysrobot.com/files/thetown_nuns.JPG

okay back to business. funny the nuns don't look any different to me lol! That would really creep me out I hated those nuns!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

This one is very close

http://www.vampfangs.com/Zagone-Studios-Nun-For-You-Mask-p/m6006.htm


----------

